# 2000 maxima black smoke under hood, lots!



## traycetx (Jun 21, 2011)

:newbie:I will take her to my mechanic tomorrow, but have no idea what caused the black, smelly smoke today after driving a few minutes. There must be some kind of fluid, but all level's (oil, brake, tranny, ps) are ok. 

The ac has been noisy under the hood for some time, would an ac part failure cause smoke? I turned ac off and drove home without problem (2 miles), but heard a funny tick noise...

Thanks for any input! It's a 2000 maxima


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

AC clutch could go out causing black smoke.

No weird smells?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

OR maybe the AC compressor is seized and when you turn the AC, the clutch engages and the belt starts burning up.


----------



## traycetx (Jun 21, 2011)

*ahhhh*

Problem was the high pressure power steering hose, fluid everywhere! Kinda expensive, my mechanic charged about $300 p&l.

Thanks you Jeff and SMJ for the suggestions. I haven't checked to see if my AC is still "noisy" under the hood, probly is. It works well, though, we're triple digits in TX these days!

For other Max owners circa 2000-01, I've replaced 2 ignition coils and carry 2 spares with me (one of each type). Jerry did the work for me, quite simple. We didn't change plugs after.

Regards All


----------

